# Eliminator EF1000



## facatdj (Sep 26, 2013)

This is my 3rd fogger in 3 years. Last year I had a Eliminator EF400,
the pump died and it went into the trash can. Before that an oldie
American DJ 700watt. 

Now after cleaning the EF1000, it still acts like a 400w fogger. After reading these threads, are all made in China fog companies mis-labeling wattage?

I was going to get a Chauvet but after reading the Chauvet thread, no way. And I can't afford a Martin.

My backup is a cheap 400watt that I bought at the Halloween section at the local home improvement store. Its works well except the remote is only a foot long which sucks.

So besides Chauvet, American Dj and Eliminator, what is the best brand & honest wattage rating brand out there? Thanks!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

We just got a used Antari 1500 and naturally it needed a pump 
And controller . But we fixed it and wow does it put out fog 
Lots. It will fill a 30' x 40' room in about 15-20 seconds.
It's foreign made but you can get parts for it .


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I would say most foggers are over rated, and sometimes the name (whatever 5000) has little to do with the wattage. When we order from an overseas supplier, we order a few to test, and if they suck (happens a lot) we don't get any more from them. So I have had 3000 watt machines that were total garbage. I can think of an 1800 dollar fogger that I wont name, that if you bought it thinking it was going to put out fog (or even looked at the youtube vid of it) you would be very disappointed. On the vids, they show the initial output after warmup, not the output on continuous running, and there can be a huge difference. And I think things like that are common practice.

I won't recommend a brand or vendor, but I would say to call some vendors, see if they will let you talk to someone who actually makes or works on fog machines, not just a sales rep, and maybe ask for some vids of whatever they recommend within your budget, and not just the initial post-warmup output. Ask about parts availability. They should do that if they are looking for repeat customers. Unless the fogger costs 20 bucks, lol. Hard to justify putting much sales time into the profit on that one. But a 1000 or 3000 that costs several hundred bucks? Yeah, better treat you right.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is a biggy and there are alot on here that will agree. Don't use cheap juice. I have thrown away more gemmy juice over the years than I have purchased from brands like froggys. They don't have a good shelf life. I have seen them get stringy and start to separate. That stringyness clogs up the pump. I have never had better quality fluid seperate like that. They also don't like to be stored anywhere the temperature may drop below freezing. That will help juice seperate just like paint.


----------



## facatdj (Sep 26, 2013)

OK so I just came back from the garage. The EF1000 sucks. There's Hardly any smoke coming out even after cleaning it a week ago. I use Eliminator fog fluid so that may be the problem but I doubt it.

I don't recommend the Eliminator EF1000 or EF400 at all. I may cannibalize the EF1000 for the pump and some of the inners. What a waste of money, the cheapie
29.99 ones last longer.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

If you think you are going to be using foggers for a while, you might consider getting on Ali Express, or Ali Baba, and ordering a few 1000 watt heat exchangers from china. I should be getting in some 1500 and 3000 watt heaters soon.

Depending on what was done to the used fogger, there may be no saving it. From my own testing, I know tap water is a no-going-back killer, and I have gotten returns where someone clearly tried to use some sort of colorant, and not food coloring, something powdery? that completely blocked up the exchanger and the pump was fried.

If the EF1000 (I'm not familiar with it) has a card, you may be screwed, but if you open it up and it has an adjustable thermostat (looks like a squarish metal box, and the power lines will run into it, and a couple lines will go to a sensor cast into the exchanger) then you can usually use a different exchanger, that is close to the same size.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3000...ne-Spare-parts-for-fog-machine/639338598.html

That's a link for 3000 watts (I bet you will find its closer to 2000) and it's pretty pricey at 54 bucks. I didn't look at the shipping. If it's free shipping, it's slow, and if you pay, it's slow. There are small heaters to be found.

As far as the fluid, check the filter at the end of the intake tube that sits in the tank. Is it slimey feeling? If so, take it off and soak it in vinegar overnight, and chuck the fluid in the tank. If the fluid separates at all (and even though Glycerin is considered an emulsifier in skin care products) the glycerin or polyglycerin or whatever can get thick and slimey, I don't know exactly why yet, but it does. Then it overworks the pump, and clogs the sintered bronze filter. And you get low smoke volume. I have had fogger's that put out nothing, and completely fixed them by putting on a new filter.


----------



## facatdj (Sep 26, 2013)

thanks for the info!


----------



## facatdj (Sep 26, 2013)

BTW--Took the Eliminator EF1000 back to the dj store without a receipt and the guy took it back. He gave me another one but seriously I dint want another but he said if this one dies, he will give me another one. Bah! I guess when not in use, drain it and clean the lines out with distilled water--which is a hassle but necessary I guess.


----------

